# Wood River Parallel Clamps



## dbhost

I have been on the fence over these… The K bodies are a fantastic design, Might just have to add them to my arsenal…


----------



## ellen35

I also own a set. I find them really really really nice!


----------



## Marc5

Thanks for the review. I have been looking to add a few clamps to my arsenal for my next project and will most likely be the 40"in your review.


----------



## Timbo

I have always passed on these because the black plastic handle looks like a weak link to me. Can anyone compare these to the bessey's?


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. I have looked at these but have gone with Bessys instead. I will have to give these a harder look the next time I am buying clamps.


----------



## Dusty56

I thought that these were made by Bessey for WoodCraft. I prefer the wooden handles that used to be on the K-Body clamps over these black plastic ones , but for the price difference , I might even be able to use the green ones. LOL….I haven't compared the new JET clamps to these yet .


----------



## dbhost

If the plastic handles are halfway as decent as the ones on my HF 36" bar clamps, they are fine… It is kind of hard to screw up what is effectively a plastic screwdriver handle anyway… Not impossible, but kind of hard to…


----------



## ahock

I have a few as well, and I guess my view differs. I'd prefer to spend a few extra $'s on K-Body Revo's and skip these. The cam is very finicky…I haven't been able to get it to slowly release pressure more than half an inch. Maybe it's just me…


----------



## longgone

The Jet clamps are the best I have used so far. I have other brands I have purchased in the past and now i will strictly buy jet. Check them out.


----------



## michstairguy

These are made by Bessey for Woodcraft. very good clamps but the new Bessey k-body revo clamps have addressed any issues the original k-bodys had


----------



## Straightpiped

This is all great feedback, but I did pick up the 40" for $30 a piece. Good clamp for the price.


----------



## GaryCN

I have 4 of them and one will no longer tighten, I've only used them a few times. I plan to return it on my next trip to Woodcraft.


----------



## Marc5

Bought 4 clamps while they were on sale at woodcraft and so far they seem to be O.K. I will let you guys know if I run into the same problem as GaryCN, hopefully not.


----------



## Vincent

I looked at them when they were introduced as k-body replacements. A real besseyis serrated in several edged to help the grip. The Woodriver clamp is only serrated on one surface and has less grip. I passed on them and stocked up on k-body clamps when then were on clearance. I would not recommend them as primary clamps in your arsenal. Look at either the Bessey revo or Jet clamps. They will serve you better in the long run.


----------



## Philzoel

i bought the $99 set. Now I am wondering. of 6 used 4 and when clamping with mouth toward bench, ie, handle down, it is very hard to get one of them to grip. gravity pulls handle open and it is hard to turn and hold up one one of these.

Is the set screw an adjustment??


----------

